# 2.00 find at flea Market today is it anything?



## Stardust

$2.00 Flea Market Mother's Day find this Morning with the family.[/align]This appears to be and Old Chief Wahoo Electric Tonic Bottle by Walbridge Co., Dunsmuir, Cal. This magnificient Green tinted bottle is in Excellent condition and It has raised letters on each side that read: "Chief WAHOO ELECTRIC TONIC," "WALBRIDGE CO. DUNSMUIR, CAL." "CATHEDRAL BRAND," "CELEBRATED REMEDY." tHE BOTTOM IS ALSO STAMPED WITH RAISED LETTERING SAYS, "WHEATON NJ." The bottle is approx. 8" x 3 3/3/8" and it's a beauty. Also has a indentation on the bottom looks like a small shaped pond. Is is worth anything? [] if not it was sure a fun family affair out and seeing my 3 and 3/4 year old granddaughter stand there insisting I buy an aqua blue playboy bunny necklace. That alone was priceless![/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## GuntherHess

Its a decorative bottle. $2.00 is about the right price for one.


----------



## hj

A Mother's Day spent with your family poking around a flea market? Worth every penny of that two bucks if you ask me.

 The bottle is probably from the 1970s-80s, I have seen alot of them in antique shops and $2 is not a very bad price for one. If you like it, it's worth it.

 HJ


----------



## Stardust

Thanks I just saw one in yellow just like it for 9.oo on e-bay a few mins ago.  I'm happy for 2.00. and when my blackeyed susans come up they will look beautiful in it.

 Today was a, "Memory Day."anyway. Thanks again Everyone, it was a wonderful day!
~Stardust~


----------

